# 3 catalytic converters?



## printgoon (Jul 12, 2006)

Took my car to the local nissan dealer fora check engine light. The problem I was experiencing when I took the car was no power and if I attempted to accelerate beyond 50mph the the tranny would downshift and hit 5000rpm and anything below the car felt muffled(?) like I said no power. Now heres my question, the first quote to fix the car was relace the "cat" at $740 ok had them do it but now they are telling the first cat "blew" releasing the internals into the 2 following cats tot cost has risen to $2300 that appprox $600 each new cats and labor, so.....How many cats on a california model 2000 maxima?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Three. One for each cylinder bank, close-coupled to the exhaust manifold, plus the main cat underneath the car.

You oughta be able to hit a junkyard or car-part.com for used cats for much cheaper... or go aftermarket-- at least for the main cat. I'm not sure if the cats for each cylinder bank are available aftermarket or not-- I suspect they are, tho.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

No aftermarket pre-cats AFAIK, but a good number of front and rear pre-cats for sale over at Maxima.Org's Classifieds. If its the main cat that needs to be replaced, aftermarket cats are around $150-$200 each. 

Interesting... these pre-cat codes seem to be coming up a lot around these boards.


----------



## speedy6 (Aug 12, 2006)

After having 110,00 miles on my Max, my main Cat needs to be changed.
As the other members had stated, you can look at some aftermarket cats.

I'm going to try Random Technology, since a good amount of members has gone this route.


----------



## HighDesertNissan (May 26, 2006)

Damn, $700 for 1 cat+ install is straight up a*s rape. I'm sure their are plenty of bolt on hi-flow cats that can be had for $125 or less. Any muffler shop worth it's salt could even weld a universal hi-flow cat on for less then $100.00.


----------



## jgosses (May 18, 2005)

*After Market Source for CATS*

Check out Catalytic Converters, I bought a CAT from them a few years ago for my XR4 fit good, still passes inspection.


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

Probably too late now, but aftermarket cats are available on ebay ... or basically online


----------

